# 2006 Altima Ser fs CT



## AltimaSeR2006 (Dec 16, 2015)

Selling my 2006 nissan altima se-r 6 speed manual. Very rare car. Many new parts including timing chains and guides newer tires and front struts and rear shocks. Car is clean. $9000. Will trade for bmw x drive subaru legacy acura tl, g37x or 08+ jeep grand cherokee v8. obo. Clean title in hand.
My name is Josh 2035281693
Nissan
Altima
Ser
Se r
Se-r
3.5
V6


----------

